# Scratch on Driver. what causes this?



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

the other day i decided to put more power behind my drive and i def. heard a sound that i havnt heard before. then after i hit it i saw this...
















the ball wasnt sandy or dirty. maybe a bit older than my other balls... and the ball didnt act wierd, went far and strait.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

CAn you down size that a little. I almost can't tell what I'm looking at.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

let me try. im not too good with pics on the web.
in the meantime...

there are two scratches on each picture. circular looking


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

I would say hitting golf balls. To be more specific, if you have sand or dirt on the golf ball that could cause more scratches. You can also get scratches from tees. 

You don't hit rocks with that thing do you?


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Much better. I agree with Brian.



BrianMcG said:


> You don't hit rocks with that thing do you?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ha! That's nothing..you should see my old driver..it actually has pecks in the face along with scratches. TO answer your question..that is caused by hitting balls.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

well yeah i figured its from the balls..

but i didnt know if it happens with old balls or balls that have a lot of wear on them..

im leaning on the sand deal.

no i havnt hit anything with it. only golf balls.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

It's normal. Don't worry about it.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

^yeah i figured. i went out today and played. i hit them as normal. 

im not sweating it. it just looks bad.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sometimes when you hit balls that have been worn, the little burs will scratch your clubs. Could be sand to.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Scratches like that is coming from with already scratched balls which avg golfers still think are useable or if you go to the range sand etc will get on the ball and cause those too so make sure you wipe every ball at a sandy range it'll help.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks again.
ill be sure make sure i clean them


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well that is why I use a 20 dollar k-mart driver, so it doesn't matter if it gets scratched.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

my first driver was from walmart. it was nice. as i got better and faster speeds i had to upgrade.

we still have it.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Mine is a Ram driver, I don't mind it but is seems a little on the heavy side.


----------

